# Improving Run time and push ups



## AspireToSucceed (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm joining the National Guard the day I turn 17 which is in a couple months, so I will be attending Basic the summer of 2015. I've started programs to help me get in shape, but I'm having issues with running and push-ups. Sit-ups I can max no problem. For running, I've been doing some interval training and long distance runs sporadically, and for upper body workouts I usually hit the weight room after school and go to boxing three times a week. Any suggestions on some workouts I should implement to help me, or do I just need to be more patient?


----------



## reed11b (Mar 19, 2014)

Search is your friend.
http://www.nv.ngb.army.mil/nvarng/assets/File/nco/Fitness/maxPT.pdf
is a good program if you are a sub 250 APFT score. Once you are in the 270 PT range Mil Athlete has a great APFT focused program.
Reed


----------



## x SF med (Mar 20, 2014)

Um.... run more and do more pushups... for the APFT...  and work on total fitness for yourself.  Another hint, learn how to ruck march before you get to Basic, be good at it and have tough feet.

Go do PT.


----------



## AspireToSucceed (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate it


----------



## enceladus (Mar 20, 2014)

Set an hourly alarm on your watch.  Do X number of pushups every hour, no matter where you are.   I work in an corporate office and wear a suit everyday, and get looked at funny all the time....couldn't care less.  Increase X as you get stronger. 

I do this leading up to a PT test, and I went from being in the high 60s to consistently in the mid 80s.


----------



## digrar (Mar 21, 2014)

We used to do three sets of half our max three times a day. End of every week do a failure test and get a new max for our half max reps. It worked for heaves/pull ups too. 

For running we used to do a 2.4km run (1.5 mile) we'd do 400 and 800m intervals that added up to 2.4km, 1x800 and 4x400 or 2x800 and 2x400. We'd have a 1-2 work rest ratio, if the 400 was bowled over in a 1.10 we'd have 2.20 minutes rest before the next run. The aim was to be running the same 1.10 400 for the first and last run.


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mil Ath has a running improvement program. PM me.


----------



## roninsthao85 (Apr 26, 2014)

Revised: The best way to improve your run is to run, period. During the last few yards or when your strong enough, sprint all the way. Of course do your best. After sometime in the service, you should be running on your days off and being fit will make a lot of things easier.

Regarding the 300-400 pushups 4 times a day, 300-400 sit-ups 4 times a day, & 25 wind sprints 4 times a day... it works & will give you some results. Of course take it slow at first like 50 pushups in a set of 3 the first time to get your body use to it. I learned it from some SOF mentors who really pushed me hard during a leadership course I attended. It showed me that I could over come many physical adversities & was a real confidence booster. If I can do, then I know for sure anyone can do it.


----------



## comrade-z (Apr 26, 2014)

roninsthao85 said:


> Do 25 wind sprints  3-4 times a day (don't half a*s either), *300-400 pushups 3-4 times a day*, & 300-400 sit ups 3-4 times a day. This should give you some great results.



I am assuming the bolded bit is a typo, as if someone can do 900 to 1,600 pushups per day then I think they are set for that aspect of a fitness test, hahah.


----------



## SexyBeast (Apr 27, 2014)

Anything by Stew Smith is GTG. The guy has some killer programs. But listen to Troll. Do what you want to get good at. Dudes have been killing PT tests long before fancy programming came along. Best of luck!


----------

